# Blueflame 3" Downpipe TT 225/240 + S3



## thettshop

The TT Shop is proud to announce the arrival of the Blueflame 3" Downpipe and 200 cell single sport cat for the Audi TT mk1 (8N) 225/240 and the Audi S3 (8L) 210/225. The pipe/cat has been designed so it can be used with the Blueflame/Milltek cat back exhaust and many other aftermarket performance cat back exhausts.

The standard TT/S3 downpipe/cat is a very restrictive part of the stock exhaust system, Audi's elaborate twisting design is perfect for clearing parts such as the driveshaft/transfer box and Steering rack but not great for performance. Using a simple design the 3" Blueflame downpipe is made to precision to clear these components but not cause any restrictions on gas flow. Please see the below pictures, the stock pipe is on the right side and Blueflame on the left:


















The benefit of having a less restrictive downpipe/cat is to enable a faster flow of exhaust gases. The wider free flowing exit enables faster turbo spool and helps keep down exhaust gas temperatures. BHP and Torque is increased also the mid range and top end power band is dramatically increased. No low end power loss is felt at all.

The downpipe/cat comes in two pieces, the downpipe is bolted to the turbo using new nuts/washers and an Audi gasket. The pipe then bolts upto the cat pipe using a precision flat flange and sealant. The cat pipe will then sleeve onto most aftermarket cat back systems. It has been designed with Blueflame/Milltek exhausts in mind.


















As you are probably aware there are not many companies making 3" downpipes for the TT/S3 due to the precision manufacturing needed to clear components on quattro models. You can be assured the Blueflame pipes offer great clearance and quality manufacturing down to every last weld. Matching the expectations of the Blueflame reputation in the VAG sector.

The 3" upgrade is the perfect answer to extracting more power from your car:
+Ideally this should be fitted to a car that already has a re-map and performance exhaust system. If you do not already have this it can all be carried out at once!

+It is ideal for customers wishing to go for a hybrid turbo upgrade. Also available from the TT Shop.

+Phase 2 re-maps can be offered for cars that also have a front mounted intercooler for customers wishing to tweak every last bit of power from their car.

We have plenty in stock ready to go as we have just had our first batch delivered! This is an exclusive new product to the TT Shop.


















Want one?

Our fitted price for the downpipe including the gaskets and bolts is Â£850.00 inc vat.
I can offer this to forum members for Â£750 inc vat on our first batch of pipes.

A 4 wheel alignment is recommended after fitting. This can also be carried out on our VAG Spec Hunter alignment equipment in house at an additional cost of Â£69.99 inc vat.

At present the pipes are only offered fitted. This is carried out in our new workshop premises situated centrally in Bedford.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=105081

Please call 01234 853225 and speak to Justin or Dave to book in or for more information.


----------



## pinotattt

What about us overseas TT owners down south :?:


----------



## Stub

these look very good quality, good price too.


----------



## ezz

:roll: :roll: look very nice,shame i have the milltek sports cats/exhaust, :? looks like i will have to get a downpipe off ed @ aps. 
but still very nice... im sure they will all go at that price too  ezz


----------



## .s3steve

there seems to be nowhere for the 2nd o2 sensor to bolt up to??


----------



## JohnD

Hi Steve,

It's just after the cat the same as the pipewerx version, hard to spot in the pictures.

Regards,

John.


----------



## .s3steve

Thanks john now i know were it is i can sleep easy. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

has anyone had one of these fitted?!


----------



## cuprabaz

BUMP


----------



## cuprabaz

Do these come in a 100 cell cat option??


----------



## Adam RRS

Guys, i've had this fitted and its bloody brilliant!

Theres a new grunt up the rev range aswell as tonnes more torque and a new exhaust note (although still quiet when driven 'nicely')

This mod combined with a Stage 3 VAG Check map helped me achieve 320Ibs (compared to other remapped cars running 260-285Ibs) of torque on Aprils rolling road day.

Money well spent!


----------



## cuprabaz

Spot on mate :wink:

Do you have a FMIC?


----------



## Adam RRS

Nope... I plan to get one soon.

Either via my own development or the Forge one thats due to come down in price.


----------



## HawaiianTT

so how can i get one of these paying USD and shipping to hawaii?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

HawaiianTT said:


> so how can i get one of these paying USD and shipping to hawaii?


You do know this post is over 4 years old


----------



## HawaiianTT

i do now... and feel rather dumb


----------

